# vendre sa maison ... que faire ?des conseils?



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

me voici à vendre ma petite maison ... (je vis dans un grand appart que je loue là où je travaille mais j'ai aussi une petite maison là où je suis né .. )mais que faire ..? va falloir déménager , acheter un nouvel endroit .. stocker en sécurité en attendant ...  


quelles sont vos experiences? vos conseils ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

Non mais sans déconner.........

Ça ne va pas bien là.

Bon.

C'est pas hors-charte, je ne supprime pas.

On va voir, j'ai foi en l'espèce humaine.


----------



## vg93179 (21 Avril 2006)

Ouais... je comprends mieux toutes ces ailes... tu planes mon grand

Moi aussi j'ai un soucis : tanzanie ou mexique pour cet été ? 
La tanzanie c'est beau mais c'est tellement surfait tous ces animaux... 

Quelles sont vos expériences ? 

J'hésite aussi entre 2 montres, mais je vous en parlerai plus tard. ...


----------



## Aerochris (21 Avril 2006)

Moi je sait pas quel T-shirt mettre demain, le rouge ou le bleu? 

    

sinon pourquoi n'amenagerais tu pas avant de vendre ta maison? enfin du moins avant que les futur proprio y habitent. (je suis pas sur de m'etre fait comprendre là...) oui bon il est tard je vais me coucher...


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> me voici à vendre ma petite maison ... (je vis dans un grand appart que je loue là où je travaille mais j'ai aussi une petite maison là où je suis né .. )mais que faire ..? va falloir déménager , acheter un nouvel endroit .. stocker en sécurité en attendant ...
> 
> 
> quelles sont vos experiences? vos conseils ?


Vends cher, dépense tout (sauf le nécessaire pour assurer le paiement de quelques années en maison de retraite pour ne pas plomber tes enfants).
La propriété est un leurre.
Je me suis fait avoir aussi&#8230; mais la vie de couple implique quelques concessions.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2006)

quoi? je plane? 
entre les erreurs , les mesaventures de changement ou de vente , il peut y avoir des choses interessantes ou amusantes ...non? 

rhooolololo


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Il est tordant ce fil ! Bien parti en tout cas


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sans déconner.........
> 
> Ça ne va pas bien là.
> 
> ...





			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Vends cher, dépense tout (sauf le nécessaire pour assurer le paiement de quelques années en maison de retraite pour ne pas plomber tes enfants).
> *La propriété est un leurre.
> Je me suis fait avoir aussi mais la vie de couple implique quelques concessions.*




Petite précision : selon comme tu dépenses tout tu ne passeras pas par la case maison de retraite


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2006)

Un bon "Archive et install" et MacOs X te range ta veille maison dans un beau dossier Previous System....:rateau: 

Comme ça tout est en sécurité en attendant que tu trouves ton nouvel appart!

elle est pas belle la vie des MacUsers?  

C'est quand même mieux que la maison "intelligente" (si, si, c'est comme ça qu'on dit) de Bill Gates avec le sac de farine qui hurle à la mort quand il est vide, et les murs qui se couvrent de photos de la Place Tien Anmen dès que le président chinois touche à un vase! :rose:


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quoi? je plane?
> entre les erreurs , les mesaventures de changement ou de vente , il peut y avoir des choses interessantes ou amusantes ...non?
> 
> rhooolololo



C'est EXCELLENT !  
V'là ti pas que ça s'transforme en courrier du coeur !!  

Ce que voulaient dire les membres persifleurs, c'est que c'est pas forcément l'endroit pour parler de ça... C'là dit je te comprends, t'es devant ta bécanne, t'as un problème de conscience matérielle (elle est bonne celle-là), et t'en parles... Allo Masha ?

En plus, t'habites dans le Cher (si j'ai bien compris), le département de Bourges, ça s'invente pas    , alors voilà mon conseil :

Pomme S
Mise à jour importante : +++ $$$$
Pomme Q
Repeat
  If Find "Autre Chose" Then
    Pomme O
      If "Pas bien" Then
         Pomme Z
      End If
  End If
Until Heureux

NB : Pour le Pomme S, rien ne vaut une sauvegarde distante telle que .Mac...

Bonne Journée


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2006)

mon conseil est simple Joel : tu devrais tirer un coup...   

Oui c'est un peu hors charte mais bon là... le cas semble desepéré(ant ?!)... non ?  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2006)

[air sérieux]
PTDR !!!
[/air sérieux]


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> quelles sont vos experiences? vos conseils ?



aucune! aucun!

mais tire quand même la chasse d'eau avant de partir définitivement!


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2006)

[Mode philanthrope mais si c'est pas de ma poche]
Tu vends tout et tous fait une fete immense ou tu invites tout MacG 
[/Mode philanthrope mais si c'est pas de ma poche]


----------



## duracel (21 Avril 2006)

Tu vends et tu achètes un rack de Xserve. Le meilleur investissement du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2006)

J'en étais sûr  La foi, y'a qu'ça d'vrai !!

Après on va encore dire que j'y connais rien et que mes jugements et avis n'engagent que moi...

Bon. CQFD.

Bonne journée.


----------

